# Best Jet of WW2 Continued



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2005)

Good stuff delcyros. Deffinatly keep us posted.


----------



## delcyros (Apr 18, 2005)

I have searched for a few pictures:
The selling of the planes is forbidden by the city of Fürstenwalde until 2005.
The timeline ended, but the owner is still not allowed to sell them (he has not payed for the airfield, yet). All planes are in flyable condition, problems are for the Farman biplane because of the airscrew and official approvings. some very large RC planes (Gotha- bomber, spanwidth around 12 feet) have been build by Historischer Flugzeugbau, also...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2005)

rather ironic how those pics ended up in the "best jet of WWII" thread..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2005)

What, you've never seen jets like that before?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2005)

Its still good stuff though. The chance to own such aircraft whether they are original or not.


----------

